# Ruger LCP .380



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have eyeballed this little gun for a while and had some Christmas money to spend, so I picked one up at Get Some Guns & Ammo. I have to say for what it is I am really happy to have this little pocket gun. It is easily concealable, lightweight and comfortable to carry. 

When I got it home my wife was looking it over, she liked it so much she went and bought one too. We had a chance to go shoot them Friday night and we both really like the guns a lot. We shot distances from 5 to 7 yards and consistently hit marks. There's not much for sights on these little guns, but we were able to easily hit targets at close range. For the price ($199) they can't be beat.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What version is it? Does it have the enhanced sights or the original low profile sights? I have one of the originals and was thinking about upgrading. I painted my front post with orange paint, that helped ALOT. I have the laser version but its too hard to see in bright light.

I know its tempting to keep that tiny thing tiny... but you will really love it if you put a grip on it, I went with this and it made a dramatic difference:

http://www.amazon.com/Hogue-Handall-Hybrid-Ruger-Sleeve/dp/B015ZLB1LA

Oh and I tried a few different cases... and the one I stuck with ironically was the cheapest of all (paid $12 on sale), Ace Case:

https://acecase.com/pocket-holster-nylon-small-autos-2-snub-revolvers.html

I'm considering upgrading to some Wolf springs, 11# or 13#

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

They are both original 2nd generations with low sights. We have looked at the Hogue grips and I am getting black and she is getting pink. I picked up a Bianchi leather pocket holster for mine already. 

I watched some youtube videos with trigger upgrades, but I'm not looking to get fancy with this little pocket gun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is what I mean by sight differences, original vs new. There are also internal differences in trigger LOP and other things.










-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry I misunderstood, they are the new.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention the cheap Perfecta ammo you get at Wally World shoots really good also.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

That Perfecta ammo shoots awesome through my RM380 and my XD 9mm. My Sig P226 hates it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

For plinking w/ the LCP, I reload Berrys Bullets. Those shoot great.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Got the Hogue grips on them....wow! what a difference that makes. I am really liking these small pocket guns, and I find myself carrying more than I ever have before.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Those grips look like they would make those feel a lot better in your hand! They almost seem too small without them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The new Ruger LCP II done right with a new trigger and locking slide. 
http://www.ruger.com/products/lcpII/specSheets/3750.html


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

A mouse gun like a 380 is good for 2 things --

- as a backup for your regular pistol, or

- for a lady.

Because they are so small the extended mag's are very nice with them so that you can get a full grip with your whole hand on these.

I am trying to get my sister to get interested in one of these, and if she does I will get her one in pink with an extended mag on it.

I'll also get her a leather purse with a shoulder strap and a special zipper compartment on the end of it for the gun.

My personal view is that all ladies should be armed with their own 380 -- in pink if they so desire.

Here is the Sig version of the extended 380 mag:

http://store.sigsauer.com/p238-7rd-380-acp-magazine-sig-sauer.html


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Karl said:


> A mouse gun like a 380 is good for 2 things --
> 
> - as a backup for your regular pistol, or
> 
> ...


So if a lady shoots your a$$ with a .380 it will do more damage than if a guy shoots the same .380? I don't think so.....


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> So if a lady shoots your a$$ with a .380 it will do more damage than if a guy shoots the same .380? I don't think so.....


That's funny.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Karl means "moose gun, not "mouse" gun.

Hey, this thread reminds me of the guy (from SLC) on the snowmobile that used a .380 to shoot and kill a moose (in Wyoming) that got in his way on the snowmobile trail. 

Boy, that was my favorite thread for like forever. 

.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

My 300 RUM is a "moose gun" actually.

A moose gun is a good thing -- it will kill anything in North America.

Moose gun vs. mouse gun.

If you don't need a backup pistol then you don't need a mouse gun.

Unless you are female -- then a mouse gun is better than nothing.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> I think Karl means "moose gun, not "mouse" gun.
> 
> Hey, this thread reminds me of the guy (from SLC) on the snowmobile that used a .380 to shoot and killed a moose (in Wyoming) that got in his way on the snowmobile trail.
> 
> ...


This was my favorite thread...for this post of Goob's. Now it's not.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After having this gun for 2 years now, I can say I still like it and it is a blast to shoot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Does this have the striker fired trigger? I had eyeballed those for a while, but the triggers were sooooo bad, I just couldnt stand the 1" trigger pull. I ended up with the LC9S and really like it. Fits nicely in the pocket and provides 7+1 with the pinkie piece on the mag. Very pleasant to shoot for a pocket pistol.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Karl said:


> My 300 RUM is a "moose gun" actually.
> 
> A moose gun is a good thing -- it will kill anything in North America.
> 
> ...


 I bet a woman could kill a moose with a 380 or even a 22 mag.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Does this have the striker fired trigger? I had eyeballed those for a while, but the triggers were sooooo bad, I just couldnt stand the 1" trigger pull. I ended up with the LC9S and really like it. Fits nicely in the pocket and provides 7+1 with the pinkie piece on the mag. Very pleasant to shoot for a pocket pistol.


The LCPII has a trigger like the LC9 I believe.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought one maybe a year ago for a super sweetheart price that I just couldn't pass up and I still haven't shot it.

I don't really look at the LCP as a fun gun to shoot but something that is convenient and easy.

Beats the heck out of not having anything I suppose.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I bought one maybe a year ago for a super sweetheart price that I just couldn't pass up and I still haven't shot it.
> 
> I don't really look at the LCP as a fun gun to shoot but something that is convenient and easy.
> 
> Beats the heck out of not having anything I suppose.


Give it a shot! You may decide you like it. I carry the LCP because of it's convenience and how easy it is to hide. I grab it over any of my other handguns, it's just plain more comfortable.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Give it a shot! You may decide you like it. I carry the LCP because of it's convenience and how easy it is to hide. I grab it over any of my other handguns, it's just plain more comfortable.


+1. I have a gen1 but the trigger and other features of the gen2 haven't been enough so far to warrant the upgrade cost. Fun note, I killed a rockchuck one evening with my boy at 50 yards with the lazer sights.

What ammo do people use in it? I use Hornady critical defense atm. I know some people choose to use FMJs for deeper penetration, but some gelatin tests with HCD show penetration of 12-17"

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> +1. I have a gen1 but the trigger and other features of the gen2 haven't been enough so far to warrant the upgrade cost. Fun note, I killed a rockchuck one evening with my boy at 50 yards with the lazer sights.
> 
> What ammo do people use in it? I use Hornady critical defense atm. I know some people choose to use FMJs for deeper penetration, but some gelatin tests with HCD show penetration of 12-17"
> 
> -DallanC


I use the critical duty as well as Barnes Tac XPD.

The Hornady was my go to, but then I got that Barnes on a screaming deal at sportsmans. It was like $10 off and a $10 or $15 rebate from the manufacturer. Shoots great!!

**Disclaimer** - I don't shoot the LCP. My dad did get the LCP2 though and it's a pretty sweet ankle carry! I believe he is using the Hornady and Barnes as well.


----------

